# 1st Time 1911



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, I have a friend visiting from out of town and last night we were talking about doing something different. I mentioned going to the range and he said he had never fired a handgun, but, was enthusiastic about it. So I packed up the .380 and the Glock and off we went. While we were there I rented a Kimber Eclipse Ultra II and.....I am hooked. Real smooth for a .45 in such a compact size. I have had a 1911 on my list for awhile, no doubt now that that will be my next handgun, I just need to narrow down my choices.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If your going to carry it don't over look the S&W 1911's. My Commander has been flaeless in about 2,000rds. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Baldy said:


> If your going to carry it don't over look the S&W 1911's. My Commander has been flawless in about 2,000rds. Good luck.:smt033


I'm looking at S&W, Springfield, Para, and Kimber. Sooooo many choices.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm looking at S&W, Springfield, Para, and Kimber. Sooooo many choices.


There's really only one solution, you know:

Buy two of each! :smt023

I'm happy as a clam with my Kimber CDP II Compact. It took about 500 rounds to break in. But 3,000 rounds later, I've had no hiccups of any kind.

WM


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> I'm happy as a clam with my Kimber CDP II Compact. It took about 500 rounds to break in. But 3,000 rounds later, I've had no hiccups of any kind.
> 
> WM


That's good to hear, I have my eye on the Kimber Pro CDP II.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the feel of the 1911 grip angle as well. I will have one as a range gun someday, once I'm no longer a poor college student 

-Jeff-


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

*It's On It's Way*

Well, I stopped by my favorite shop on Friday morning and ordered one of these :smt082










Kimber Pro CDP II

Can't wait!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice,very nice. I am sure it will give you many years of service. Let us know how you like it with more pictures and a range report. Good luck.:supz:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Beutiful!

:smt023 :smt023

WM


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Lucky, was there one thing about PRO CDP II that stood out to you?


----------



## rollin thunder (Mar 9, 2008)

Sure is a purdy thing!:smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Said it before and I'll say it again, I love my Kimber TLE. Good luck with your hunt. Can't go wrong with a Kimber.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

*It's Here!*



SGTRick1775 said:


> Lucky, was there one thing about PRO CDP II that stood out to you?


I know you said one thing, but, size, weight, and the smooth finish (rounded and blended edges). I guess you could say the ease of concealing. It's replacing my .380 as my daily carry handgun.





































Range report to follow.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice holster, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Nice holster, too. :mrgreen:


I was waiting for that. I don't believe I have any holsters left that are not Galco.


----------

